# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  الإمام أحمد كفر المأمون  .

## الغُندر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعدُ :

ففي اثنا استماعي لشرح العقيدة الواسطية للشيخ سليمان العلوان  سمعت الشيخ يقول  ان الامام احمد كفر المأمون  وذكر ذلك ابو بكر بن الخلال في كتابه السنة اه.

فأليك ما قال ابو  بكر بن الخلال :  أخبرني أحمد بن محمد بن مطر ، قال : ثنا أبو طالب ، قال : قلت لأبي عبد الله : إنهم مروا بطرسوس بقبر رجل ، فقال أهل طرسوس : الكافر ، لا رحمه الله . فقال أبو عبد الله : « نعم ، فلا رحمه الله ، هذا الذي أسس هذا ، وجاء بهذا » ومعروف ان المأمون دفن في طرسوس ذكر ذلك الذهبي في السير .

----------


## أبو حازم الكاتب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد :
بارك الله فيك أخي الغندر ووفقني وإياك لكل خير .
هذا القول خلاف المشهور عن أحمد رحمه الله :
يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : ( ثم إن الإمام أحمد دعا للخليفة وغيره ممن ضربه وحبسه واستغفر لهم وحللهم مما فعلوه به من الظلم والدعاء إلى القول الذي هو كفر ولو كانوا مرتدين عن الاسلام لم يجز الاستغفار لهم فإن الاستغفار للكفار لا يجوز بالكتاب والسنة والاجماع وهذه الاقوال والأعمال منه ومن غيره من الأئمة صريحة في أنهم لم يكفروا المعينين من الجهمية الذين كانوا يقولون القرآن مخلوق وان الله لا يرى في الآخرة وقد نقل عن أحمد ما يدل على أنه كفر به قوما معينين فأما أن يذكر عنه في المسألة روايتان ففيه نظر أو يحمل الأمر على التفصيل فيقال من كفر بعينه فلقيام الدليل على أنه وجدت فيه شروط التكفير وانتفت موانعه ومن لم يكفره بعينه فلنتفاء ذلك في حقه هذا مع اطلاق قوله بالتكفير على سبيل العموم ) مجموع الفتاوى ( 12 / 489 ) 

ويقول أيضا : ( ومع هذا فالذين كانوا من ولاة الأمور يقولون بقول الجهمية ان القرآن مخلوق وأن الله لا يرى فى الآخرة وغير ذلك ويدعون الناس الى ذلك ويمتحنونهم ويعاقبونهم اذا لم يجيبوهم ويكفرون من لم يجبهم حتى أنهم كانوا اذا أمسكوا الأسير لم يطلقوه حتى يقر بقول الجهمية ان القرآن مخلوق وغير ذلك ولا يولون متوليا ولا يعطون رزقا من بيت المال الا لمن يقول ذلك ومع هذا فالامام أحمد رحمه الله تعالى ترحم عليهم واستغفر لهم لعلمه بأنهم لمن يبين لهم أنهم مكذبون للرسول ولا جاحدون لما جاء به ولكن تأولوا فأخطأوا وقلدوا من قال لهم ذلك ) مجموع الفتاوى ( 23 / 348 - 349 ) 
وقال أيضا : ( والمحفوظ عن أحمد وأمثاله من الأئمة إنما هو تكفير الجهمية المشبهة وأمثال هؤلاء ولم يكفر أحمد الخوارج ولا القدرية إذا أقروا بالعلم وأنكروا خلق الأفعال وعموم المشيئة لكن حكي عنه في تكفيرهم روايتان .
وأما المرجئة فلا يختلف قوله في عدم تكفيرهم مع أن أحمد لم يكفر أعيان الجهمية ولا كل من قال إنه جهمي كفره ولا كل من وافق الجهمية في بعض بدعهم بل صلى خلف الجهمية الذين دعوا إلى قولهم وإمتحنوا الناس وعاقبوا من لم يوافقهم بالعقوبات الغليظة لم يكفرهم أحمد وأمثاله بل كان يعتقد إيمانهم وإمامتهم ويدعو لهم ويرى الإئتمام بهم فى الصلوات خلفهم والحج والغزو معهم والمنع من الخروج عليهم ما يراه لأمثالهم من الأئمة وينكر ما أحدثوا من القول الباطل الذي هو كفر عظيم وإن لم يعلموا هم أنه كفر وكان ينكره ويجاهدهم على رده بحسب الإمكان فيجمع بين طاعة الله ورسوله فى إظهار السنة والدين وإنكار بدع الجهمية الملحدين وبين رعاية حقوق المؤمنين من الأئمة والأمة وإن كانوا جهالا مبتدعين وظلمة فاسقين ) مجموع الفتاوى ( 7 / 507 - 508 ) 

ونقل  ابن كثير والذهبي _ رحمهما الله _ عن أحمد _ رحمه الله _ أنه قال  : ( كل من ذكرني في حل إلا مبتدع ، وقد جعلت أبا إسحاق يعني المعتصم في جل . ورأيت الله تعالى يقول :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  وليعفوا وليصفحوا ألا تحبون أن يغفر الله لكم   :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  وأمر النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أبا بكر بالعفو في قصة مسطح
قال أبو عبد الله : العفو أفضل وما ينفعك أن يعذب أخوك المسلم في سبيلك ) البداية والنهاية ( 14 / 404 - 405 ) سير أعلام النبلاء ( 11 / 261 ) 

وهذا الأثر المذكور لا يصح الاستدلال به على تكفير أحمد للمأمون من وجوه :
الأمر الأول : أنه لم يذكر أن الرجل هو المأمون باسمه وإنما هذا فهم واستنباط والتكفير ليس بالأمر الهين الذي يؤخذ بمثل هذه الاستنباطات لا سيما عن إمام كالإمام أحمد رحمه الله .
الأمر الثاني : أن أحمد لم يصرح بالتكفير وإنما دعا عليه .
الأمر الثالث : أن هذا خلاف المشهور كما سبق .
الأمر الرابع : أن الإمام أحمد لو كفر المأمون لاشتهر ورواه عنه أصحابه كما رووا عنه تكفير غيره من  أعيان الجهمية .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

بارك الله فيكم أخانا الغندر ، وقد نقل الخلال أيضًا في كتاب السنة (5/120 رقم 1767) قال : أخبرني زكريا بن الفرج ، عن أحمد بن القاسم أنَّه قال لأبي عبد الله : (( الشافعي كلمك [يعني: بحضرة المعتصم] ؟.
فقال: أخزى الله ذاك [يعني : المعتصم ] ما أراه على الإسلام .
فذُكِرَ عنده بأقبح الذكر وذكره هو أيضًا بنحو ذلك .
لكن زكريا بن الفرج لم أقف له على ترجمة لكنه يحتاج إلى مزيد بحث ولم يتيسر لي ذلك.
وروى الخلال أيضًا في السنة (5/117 رقم 1757) قال : أخبرني الحسن بن ثواب المخزومي ، قال : قلت لأحمد بن حنبل : ابن أبي دؤاد ؟!
قال : كافرٌ بالله العظيم .
وما نقله أهل العلم في تكفير الجهمية بإطلاق كثير ، لكن تكفير العلماء للجهمية لا يقتضي تكفير كل جهمي ، ولشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية – رحمه الله – كلام نافع بخصوص تكفير أعيان أهل البدع لعله يكون مفيدًا في هذا السياق قال رحمه الله في مجموع الفتاوى (7/507 – 508) : (( ولم يكفر أحمد الخوارج ولا القدرية إذا أقروا بالعلم وأنكروا خلق الفعل وعموم المشيئة ، لكن حكي عنه في تكفيرهم روايتان ، وأما المرجئة فلا يختلف قوله في عدم تكفيرهم مع إن أحمد  لم يكفر أعيان الجهمية ، ولا كل من قال إنه جهمي كفره ولا كل من وافق الجهمية في بعض بدعهم ، بل صلى خلف الجهمية الذين دعوا إلى قولهم وامتحنوا الناس وعاقبوا من لم يوافقهم بالعقوبات الغليظة لم يكفرهم أحمد وأمثاله ، بل كان يعتقد إيمانهم وإمامتهم ويدعو لهم ويرى الإتمام بهم في الصلوات خلفهم والحج والغزو معهم والمنع من الخروج عليهم ما يراه لأمثالهم من الأئمة ، وينكر ما أحدثوا من القول الباطل الذي هو كفر عظيم وإن لم يعلموا هم أنه كفر وكان ينكره ويجاهدهم على رده بحسب الإمكان )).
وقال – رحمه الله – في مجموع الفتاوى (12/489) : 
(( ثم إن الإمام دعا للخليفة وغيره ممن ضربه وحبسه واستغفر لهم وحللهم مما فعلوه به من الظلم والدعاء إلى القول الذي هو كفر ، ولو كانوا مرتدين عن الإسلام لم يجز الاستغفار لهم فإن الاستغفار للكفار لا يجوز بالكتاب والسنة والإجماع ، وهذه الأقوال والأعمال منه ومن غيره من الأئمة صريحة في أنهم لم يكفروا المعينين من الجهمية ..)).
لذلك فأرى أن الروايات عن الإمام أحمد في تكفير المعينين تحتاج إلى تمحيص وبحث في صحتها.

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

جزاك الله خيرًا أخانا أبا حازم وفي الحقيقة كنت قد رأيت مشاركة أخينا الغندر فكتبت الرد السابق عليه مباشرة ثم شغلت ببعض الأمور عن إرساله فلما قمت بإرساله وجدت مشاركتك بارك الله فيك وهي موافقة لما نقلته ، وأذكر هنا أن للدكتور إبراهيم بن عامر الرحيلي كتابًا بعنوان (( موقف أهل السنة والجماعة من أهل الأهواء والبدع )) طبع في مكتبة العلوم والحكم ويقع في مجلدين أفرد فيه المؤلف بابًا بعنوان (( موقف أهل السنة من تكفير أهل البدع وتفسيقهم ولعنهم وقبول أعمالهم عند الله وحكم توبتهم )) (1/161 - 338) ، فلعله يكون مفيدًا في هذا الموضوع.

----------


## أبو منار السلفي

الشيخ العلوان لم يصب في نقله هذا ؛ فالمعروف دعاء أحمد للمأمون بالرحمة .

----------


## الحمادي

> الشيخ العلوان لم يصب في نقله هذا ؛ فالمعروف دعاء أحمد للمأموم بالرحمة .



كيف ذلك؟ أليس النقل موجوداً في السنة للخلال؟

----------


## الغُندر

> الشيخ العلوان لم يصب في نقله هذا ؛ فالمعروف دعاء أحمد للمأموم بالرحمة .


زادك الله تركيزا وحفظاً  الذي في الموضوع هو المأمون المرتد الجهمي الذي لازلنا نعاني مما دعا اليه , وليس المأموم (رحمه الله ) (ابتسامه)

----------


## أبو منار السلفي

> كيف ذلك؟ أليس النقل موجوداً في السنة للخلال؟


وهل كل نقل صحيح ؟


أما ابن مطر هذا فعنده غرائب :
أحمد بن محمد بن مطر أبو العباس
فقد ذكره أبو بكر الخلال فقال: عنده عن أبي عبد الله مسائل سمعتها منه وكان فيها غرائب سمع إمامنا وشريحاً ويونس وغيرهما.

----------


## الغُندر

> وهل كل نقل صحيح ؟
> أما ابن مطر هذا فعنده غرائب :
> أحمد بن محمد بن مطر أبو العباس
> فقد ذكره أبو بكر الخلال فقال: عنده عن أبي عبد الله مسائل سمعتها منه وكان فيها غرائب سمع إمامنا وشريحاً ويونس وغيرهما.


طيب ما تقول في الروايتين التي اخرجهما الشيخ علي احمد عبدالباقي ؟

----------


## أبو منار السلفي

> بارك الله فيكم أخانا الغندر ، وقد نقل الخلال أيضًا في كتاب السنة (5/120 رقم 1767) قال : أخبرني زكريا بن الفرج ، عن أحمد بن القاسم أنَّه قال لأبي عبد الله : (( الشافعي كلمك [يعني: بحضرة المعتصم] ؟.
> فقال: أخزى الله ذاك [يعني : المعتصم ] ما أراه على الإسلام .
> فذُكِرَ عنده بأقبح الذكر وذكره هو أيضًا بنحو ذلك .
> لكن زكريا بن الفرج لم أقف له على ترجمة لكنه يحتاج إلى مزيد بحث ولم يتيسر لي ذلك.
> وروى الخلال أيضًا في السنة (5/117 رقم 1757) قال : أخبرني الحسن بن ثواب المخزومي ، قال : قلت لأحمد بن حنبل : ابن أبي دؤاد ؟!
> قال : كافرٌ بالله العظيم .وما نقله أهل العلم في تكفير الجهمية بإطلاق كثير ، لكن تكفير العلماء للجهمية لا يقتضي تكفير كل جهمي ، ولشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية – رحمه الله – كلام نافع بخصوص تكفير أعيان أهل البدع لعله يكون مفيدًا في هذا السياق قال رحمه الله في مجموع الفتاوى (7/507 – 508) : (( ولم يكفر أحمد الخوارج ولا القدرية إذا أقروا بالعلم وأنكروا خلق الفعل وعموم المشيئة ، لكن حكي عنه في تكفيرهم روايتان ، وأما المرجئة فلا يختلف قوله في عدم تكفيرهم مع إن أحمد  لم يكفر أعيان الجهمية ، ولا كل من قال إنه جهمي كفره ولا كل من وافق الجهمية في بعض بدعهم ، بل صلى خلف الجهمية الذين دعوا إلى قولهم وامتحنوا الناس وعاقبوا من لم يوافقهم بالعقوبات الغليظة لم يكفرهم أحمد وأمثاله ، بل كان يعتقد إيمانهم وإمامتهم ويدعو لهم ويرى الإتمام بهم في الصلوات خلفهم والحج والغزو معهم والمنع من الخروج عليهم ما يراه لأمثالهم من الأئمة ، وينكر ما أحدثوا من القول الباطل الذي هو كفر عظيم وإن لم يعلموا هم أنه كفر وكان ينكره ويجاهدهم على رده بحسب الإمكان )).
> وقال – رحمه الله – في مجموع الفتاوى (12/489) : 
> (( ثم إن الإمام دعا للخليفة وغيره ممن ضربه وحبسه واستغفر لهم وحللهم مما فعلوه به من الظلم والدعاء إلى القول الذي هو كفر ، ولو كانوا مرتدين عن الإسلام لم يجز الاستغفار لهم فإن الاستغفار للكفار لا يجوز بالكتاب والسنة والإجماع ، وهذه الأقوال والأعمال منه ومن غيره من الأئمة صريحة في أنهم لم يكفروا المعينين من الجهمية ..)).
> لذلك فأرى أن الروايات عن الإمام أحمد في تكفير المعينين تحتاج إلى تمحيص وبحث في صحتها.



قد أجاب عبد الباقي بأن في السند من لم يقف له على ترجمة !
وحق له ذلك ؛ فهذا الرجل مجهول العين يقال له أبو يحيى البزاز ؛ وهو راوي خبر امتناع أحمد من مقابلة داود الأصبهاني لتجهمه حسب الرواية التي فيها مجهول العين هذا !قال في ( طبقات الحنابلة )  1 ص 21 :
وقال أبو يحيى زكريا بن الفرج البزاز جئت يوماً إلى أبي بكر المروذي وإذا عنده عبد الله بن أحمد له أبو بكر أحب أن تخبر أبا يحيى بما سمعت من أبيك في داود الأصبهاني فقال: فقال عبد الله لما قدم داود من خراسان جاءني فسلم علي فسلمت عليه فقال: قد علمت شدة محبتي لكم وللشيخ وقد بلغه عني كلام فأحب أن تعذرني عنده وتقول له أن ليس هذا مقالتي أو ليس كما قيل لك فقلت: له لا يريد فإني قد دخلت إلى أبي فأخبرته أن داود جاء فقال: إنه لا يقول بهذه المقالة وأنكر قال: جئني بتلك الضبارة الكتب فجئه بها فأخرج منها كتابا فقال: هذا كتاب محمد بن يحيى النيسابوري وفيه أحل في بلدنا الحال والمحل وذكر في كتابه أنه قال: إن القرآن محدث فقلت: له إنه ينكر ذلك فقال: محمد بن يحيى أصدق منه لا تقبل قول العدو لله أو نحو ما قال: أبو يحيى.


أما الرواية الثانية فصحيحة السند ؛ لكنها من الإمام أحمد تكفير لابن أبي دؤاد بسبب قيام الحجة عليه ؛ فليس هو في ذلك كالمأمون .

----------


## الحمادي

> وهل كل نقل صحيح ؟أما ابن مطر هذا فعنده غرائب :
> أحمد بن محمد بن مطر أبو العباس
> فقد ذكره أبو بكر الخلال فقال: عنده عن أبي عبد الله مسائل سمعتها منه وكان فيها غرائب سمع إمامنا وشريحاً ويونس وغيرهما.



أخي الحبيب أبا منار:
الكلام في صحة الإسناد مسألةٌ أخرى، وقد أفاد الشيخان أبا حازم وعلي عبدالباقي بما سبق

لكنك قلتَ سابقاً: (لم يصب العلوان في نقله) والعلوان نقل عن السنة للخلال 
وما نقله موجودٌ في السنة، فإذا كان لك اعتراضٌ على صحة الإسناد فقل سلمك الله ووفقك:
(الأثر الذي أحالَ عليه العلوان غيرُ صحيح) أو نحو هذه العبارة
وأما النقل عن السنة للخلال فقد أصاب فيه، وإن لم يحقق القولَ في إسناد الأثر

----------


## الغُندر

> قد أجاب عبد الباقي بأن في السند من لم يقف له على ترجمة !
> وحق له ذلك ؛ فهذا الرجل مجهول العين يقال له أبو يحيى البزاز ؛ وهو راوي خبر امتناع أحمد من مقابلة داود الأصبهاني لتجهمه حسب الرواية التي فيها مجهول العين هذا !قال في ( طبقات الحنابلة )  1 ص 21 :
> وقال أبو يحيى زكريا بن الفرج البزاز جئت يوماً إلى أبي بكر المروذي وإذا عنده عبد الله بن أحمد له أبو بكر أحب أن تخبر أبا يحيى بما سمعت من أبيك في داود الأصبهاني فقال: فقال عبد الله لما قدم داود من خراسان جاءني فسلم علي فسلمت عليه فقال: قد علمت شدة محبتي لكم وللشيخ وقد بلغه عني كلام فأحب أن تعذرني عنده وتقول له أن ليس هذا مقالتي أو ليس كما قيل لك فقلت: له لا يريد فإني قد دخلت إلى أبي فأخبرته أن داود جاء فقال: إنه لا يقول بهذه المقالة وأنكر قال: جئني بتلك الضبارة الكتب فجئه بها فأخرج منها كتابا فقال: هذا كتاب محمد بن يحيى النيسابوري وفيه أحل في بلدنا الحال والمحل وذكر في كتابه أنه قال: إن القرآن محدث فقلت: له إنه ينكر ذلك فقال: محمد بن يحيى أصدق منه لا تقبل قول العدو لله أو نحو ما قال: أبو يحيى.
> أما الرواية الثانية فصحيحة السند ؛ لكنها من الإمام أحمد تكفير لابن أبي دؤاد بسبب قيام الحجة عليه ؛ فليس هو في ذلك كالمأمون .


عجبا هل قامت الحجة على ابن ابي دؤاد ولم تقم على المأمون ! وكل المناظرات تمت بأمرته وبمرأى منه ؟

----------


## أسامة السلفي

لا نعلم أنه الإمام أحمد قال بكفر المأمون، وإنما عذره بالجهل، وكَّفر أصحاب المقولة نفسها من الجهم بن صفوان ومن كانوا رؤوساً لهذه الفتنة.

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

المشهور عن الإمام أحمد أنه عذر المأمون، ولم يكفره. أما عن تكفيره لابن أبي دؤاد؛ فيحتمل أنه رأى منه ما لم يره في المامون، ثم إن المامون ليس وحده من قال بخلق القرآن؛ وإنما الخلفاء الثلاثة؛ ولم يعلم أن أحدًا من أهل العلم كفرهم بذلك!. قد نقل الإجماع في ذلك -أقصد عدم تكفير المامون- جمع من العلماء كالحافظ ابن حجر ونقله عنه الشنقيطي، وكذلك الشيخ عبد اللطيف بن عبدالرحمن بن حسن. وعلى كل حال؛ فالمسألة محل بحث إن شاء الله.

----------


## الحمداني

> المشهور عن الإمام أحمد أنه عذر المأمون، ولم يكفره. أما عن تكفيره لابن أبي دؤاد؛ فيحتمل أنه رأى منه ما لم يره في المامون، ثم إن المامون ليس وحده من قال بخلق القرآن؛ وإنما الخلفاء الثلاثة؛ ولم يعلم أن أحدًا من أهل العلم كفرهم بذلك!. قد نقل الإجماع في ذلك -أقصد عدم تكفير المامون- جمع من العلماء كالحافظ ابن حجر ونقله عنه الشنقيطي، وكذلك الشيخ عبد اللطيف بن عبدالرحمن بن حسن. وعلى كل حال؛ فالمسألة محل بحث إن شاء الله.


بارك الله فيك

المصدر وفقك الله؟

----------


## أبوعبيدة الغريب

لعل في هذا الرابط ما يفيد
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...E3%C3%E3%E6%E4
وغفر الله لأخينا الثوري فقد ذهب أو ذهب به قبل أن يكمل الموضوع.

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

> المصدر وفقك الله؟


1- قال الحافظ ابن حجر في "فتح الباري" (13/  116) وعنه الشيخ الشنقيطي في "تفسيره"/طـ المجمع (1/81-82):
«قال [أي: ابن التين]: وقد أجمعوا انه أي الخليفة إذا دعا إلى كفر أو بدعة أنه يقام عليه واختلفوا إذا غصب الأموال وسفك الدماء وانتهك هل يقام عليه أو لا انتهى وما أدعاه من الإجماع على القيام فيما إذا دعا الخليفة إلى البدعة مردود الا ان حمل على بدعة تؤدي إلى صريح الكفر والا فقد دعا المأمون والمعتصم والواثق إلى بدعة القول بخلق القرآن وعاقبوا العلماء من أجلها بالقتل والضرب والحبس وانواع الاهانة (((ولم يقل أحد))) بوجوب الخروج عليهم بسبب ذلك ودام الأمر بضع عشرة سنة حتى ولي المتوكل الخلافة فأبطل المحنة وأمر بإظهار السنة»اهـ.

2- قال الشيخ عبد اللطيف - كما في "الدرر السنية" (8/378-388)-:
" ... ولم يَدْرِ هؤلاء المفتونون أن أكثر ولاة أهل الإسلام من عهد يزيد بن مُعَاوِيَة -حاشا عُمَر بن عبد العزيز ومن شاء الله من بني أمية- قد وقع منهم من الجرأة والحوادث العظام والخروج والفساد في ولاية أهل الإسلام، ومع ذلك فسيرة الأئمة الأعلام والسادة العظام معهم معروفة مشهورة، لا ينْزعونَ يدًا من طاعة فيما أمر الله به ورسوله من شرائع الإسلام، وواجبات الدين. وأضربُ لك مثلاً ...الطبقة الثانية من أهل العلم، كأحمد بن حنبل، وَمُحَمَّد بن إسْمَاعيل، وَمُحَمَّد بن إدريس، وَأَحْمَد بن نوح، وإسحاق بن راهويه، وإخوانهم... وقع فِي عصرهم من الملوك ما وقع من البدع العظام وإنكارالصفات، ودُعُوا إلى ذَلِكَ، وامتُحِنُوا فيه، وقُتِلَ من قُتِلَ، كمحمد بن نصر، ومع ذَلِكَ، (((فلا يُعْلَم))) أنَّ أحدًا منهم نزَعَ يدًا من طاعة ولا رأى الخروج عليهم» اهـ باختصار.

قلتُ:
فهذان الإجماعان فيهما أن الإمام أحمد وغيره من أهل العلم لم يكفروا خلفاء الفتنة -ومنهم المأمون-؛ وإلا كيف ينقل الإجماع على وجوب طاعة كافر! -وهو المأمون!-؟!؛ بل وكيف ينقل الإجماع على أن أحدًا لم يَرَ حتى جواز الخروج على كافر ؟!. فلو كان المامون كافرًا بعينه؛ لما صح نقل هذان الإجماعان.

أما بالنسبة للمسألة من حيث النقل عن الإمام أحمد؛ فهي محل بحث كما ذكرتُ. والله المستعان.

----------


## محمود الشرقاوي

> عجبا هل قامت الحجة على ابن ابي دؤاد ولم تقم على المأمون ! وكل المناظرات تمت بأمرته وبمرأى منه ؟


لم تقم اي مناظرات على مرأى من المامون ولكن انت تقصد المعتصم فالمأمون مات قبل ان يلقى الامام احمد اصلا .

----------


## أبو شعيب

> لم تقم اي مناظرات على مرأى من المامون ولكن انت تقصد المعتصم فالمأمون مات قبل ان يلقى الامام احمد اصلا .


بل قامت مناظرة طويلة بين يديه ، نوظر فيها بشر المريسي في مسألة خلق القرآن ، وقد دوّنت هذه المناظرة كلها في كتاب اسمه : الحيدة والاعتذار في الرد على من قال بخلق القرآن .

------

أما تكفير المأمون ، فأرى أن رواية تكفيره صحيحة ، فإن آخر ما استقر عليه مذهب الإمام أحمد في شأنهم هو تكفير رؤوسهم وتفسيق مقلدتهم وجهالهم .

قال المجد - رحمه الله تعالى - : ( كل بدعة كفرنا فيها الداعية ، فإنا نُفسق المُقلد فيها ، كمن يقول : بخلق القرآن ، أو أن علم الله مخلوق ، أو أن أسمائه مخلوقة ، أو أنه لا يُرى في الآخرة ، أو يسب الصحابة - رضي الله عنهم - تديناً ، أو أن الإيمان مُجرد الاعتقاد ، وما أشبه ذلك ، فمن كان عالماً في شئ من هذه البدع يدعو إليه ، ويناظر عليه ، محكوم بكفره ، نص أحمد على ذلك في مواضع ) .

هذا ، والله أعلم

----------


## محمود الشرقاوي

نعم صحيح جزاك الله خيرا بالفعل تمت المناظرة بين الكناني وبشر امام المامون.

----------


## ابن رجب

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعدُ :
> ففي اثنا استماعي لشرح العقيدة الواسطية للشيخ سليمان العلوان  سمعت الشيخ يقول  ان الامام احمد كفر المأمون  وذكر ذلك ابو بكر بن الخلال في كتابه السنة اه.
> فأليك ما قال ابو  بكر بن الخلال :  أخبرني أحمد بن محمد بن مطر ، قال : ثنا أبو طالب ، قال : قلت لأبي عبد الله : إنهم مروا بطرسوس بقبر رجل ، فقال أهل طرسوس : الكافر ، لا رحمه الله . فقال أبو عبد الله : « نعم ، فلا رحمه الله ، هذا الذي أسس هذا ، وجاء بهذا » ومعروف ان المأمون دفن في طرسوس ذكر ذلك الذهبي في السير .



شكر الله لكم أخأنا  الغندر .. 

وغفر الله لأخينا الثوري فقد ذهب أو ذهب به قبل أن يكمل الموضوع .
صدقت.

----------


## الغُندر

> 1- قال الحافظ ابن حجر في "فتح الباري" (13/  116) وعنه الشيخ الشنقيطي في "تفسيره"/طـ المجمع (1/81-82):
> «قال [أي: ابن التين]: وقد أجمعوا انه أي الخليفة إذا دعا إلى كفر أو بدعة أنه يقام عليه واختلفوا إذا غصب الأموال وسفك الدماء وانتهك هل يقام عليه أو لا انتهى وما أدعاه من الإجماع على القيام فيما إذا دعا الخليفة إلى البدعة مردود الا ان حمل على بدعة تؤدي إلى صريح الكفر والا فقد دعا المأمون والمعتصم والواثق إلى بدعة القول بخلق القرآن وعاقبوا العلماء من أجلها بالقتل والضرب والحبس وانواع الاهانة (((ولم يقل أحد))) بوجوب الخروج عليهم بسبب ذلك ودام الأمر بضع عشرة سنة حتى ولي المتوكل الخلافة فأبطل المحنة وأمر بإظهار السنة»اهـ.
> 
> 2- قال الشيخ عبد اللطيف - كما في "الدرر السنية" (8/378-388)-:
> " ... ولم يَدْرِ هؤلاء المفتونون أن أكثر ولاة أهل الإسلام من عهد يزيد بن مُعَاوِيَة -حاشا عُمَر بن عبد العزيز ومن شاء الله من بني أمية- قد وقع منهم من الجرأة والحوادث العظام والخروج والفساد في ولاية أهل الإسلام، ومع ذلك فسيرة الأئمة الأعلام والسادة العظام معهم معروفة مشهورة، لا ينْزعونَ يدًا من طاعة فيما أمر الله به ورسوله من شرائع الإسلام، وواجبات الدين. وأضربُ لك مثلاً ...الطبقة الثانية من أهل العلم، كأحمد بن حنبل، وَمُحَمَّد بن إسْمَاعيل، وَمُحَمَّد بن إدريس، وَأَحْمَد بن نوح، وإسحاق بن راهويه، وإخوانهم... وقع فِي عصرهم من الملوك ما وقع من البدع العظام وإنكارالصفات، ودُعُوا إلى ذَلِكَ، وامتُحِنُوا فيه، وقُتِلَ من قُتِلَ، كمحمد بن نصر، ومع ذَلِكَ، (((فلا يُعْلَم))) أنَّ أحدًا منهم نزَعَ يدًا من طاعة ولا رأى الخروج عليهم» اهـ باختصار.
> 
> قلتُ:
> فهذان الإجماعان فيهما أن الإمام أحمد وغيره من أهل العلم لم يكفروا خلفاء الفتنة -ومنهم المأمون-؛ وإلا كيف ينقل الإجماع على وجوب طاعة كافر! -وهو المأمون!-؟!؛ بل وكيف ينقل الإجماع على أن أحدًا لم يَرَ حتى جواز الخروج على كافر ؟!. فلو كان المامون كافرًا بعينه؛ لما صح نقل هذان الإجماعان.
> 
> أما بالنسبة للمسألة من حيث النقل عن الإمام أحمد؛ فهي محل بحث كما ذكرتُ. والله المستعان.


  اسأل الله العلي العظيم ان يعطيك من العلم ما اعطى الامام احمد , فلقد كان يقال له الا نخرج عليهم ياامام فيقول اني اخشى ان تراق دماء المسلمين . 
قلت لوكان له قوة لما اوقفه الا غرز المهند في نحر المرتد .

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

> اسأل الله العلي العظيم ان يعطيك من العلم ما اعطى الامام احمد


آمين، ولكل السامعين بمثله، وجزاكم الله خيرا على الدعاء لنا

أما بالنسبة لقولك:



> فلقد كان يقال له الا نخرج عليهم يا امام؛ فيقول اني اخشى ان تراق دماء المسلمين


قال ابن مفلح في «الآداب الشرعية» (1/ 196):
قَالَ حَنْبَلٌ: اجْتَمَعَ فُقَهَاءُ بَغْدَادَ فِي وِلايَةِ الْوَاثِقِ إلَى أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ وَقَالُوا لَهُ: إنَّ الأَمْرَ قَدْ تَفَاقَمَ وَفَشَا -يَعْنُونَ إظْهَار الْقَوْلِ بِخَلْقِ الْقُرْآنِ وَغَيْر ذَلِكَ- وَلا نَرْضَى بِإِمْرَتِهِ وَلا سُلْطَانه؛ ((فَنَاظَرَهُمْ فِي ذَلِكَ))، وَقَالَ عَلَيْكُمْ بِالإِنْكَارِ بِقُلُوبِكُمْ وَلا تَخْلَعُوا يَدًا مِنْ طَاعَة وَلا تَشُقُّوا عَصَا الْمُسْلِمِينَ ، وَلا تَسْفِكُوا دِمَاءَكُمْ وَدِمَاءَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ مَعَكُمْ، وَانْظُرُوا فِي عَاقِبَةِ أَمْرِكُمْ، وَاصْبِرُوا حَتَّى يَسْتَرِيح بَرٌّ أَوْ يُسْتَرَاح مِنْ فَاجِر وَقَالَ لَيْسَ هَذَا صَوَاب، هَذَا خِلاف الآثَار»اهـ والأثر موجود في «السنة» للخلال (1/ 133-134).
فأقول:
لم يمتنع الإمام أحمد من الخروج بسبب إرقة الدماء (فقط)؛ وإلا لوافق فقهاء بغداد رأيهم لما قالوا له «بأنهم لا يرضون بإمرته وسلطانه»، ولما ناظرهم في ذلك؛ فكيف يناظرهم في ثبوت إمامة كافر؟!.
ولكنه ناظرهم في ثبوت إمرته وسلطانه؛ هذا أولاً،
((ثم)) ثانيًا: أمرهم بألا يسعوا في إراقة دماء المسلمين كما ذكرتَ.
وهذا الذي أقول؛ هو ما فهمه أئمة الإسلام، ولم أرَ من خالفهم في ذلك؛ وسيأتي من كلام شيخ الإسلام ما يدل على ذلك، وأن الإمام أحمد كان يرى لهم ما يراه ((لأمثالهم)) من الأئمة.
وأما نقل أخينا أبي شعيب عن المجد أنه قال: «كل بدعة كفرنا فيها الداعية ، فإنا نُفسق المُقلد فيها ، كمن يقول: بخلق القرآن ، أو أن علم الله مخلوق ، أو أن أسمائه مخلوقة ، أو أنه لا يُرى في الآخرة ، أو يسب الصحابة -رضي الله عنهم- تديناً ، أو أن (((الإيمان مُجرد الاعتقاد)))، وما أشبه ذلك ، فمن كان عالماً في شئ من هذه البدع يدعو إليه ، ويناظر عليه ، محكوم بكفره ، نص أحمد على ذلك في مواضع»اهـ.
◄ فنقل المجد -رحمه الله- عليه ملاحظات:
الأولى: خطأه في تكفير الداعية القائل بأن (((الإيمان مُجرد الاعتقاد))):
قال شيخ الإسلام في «مجموع الفتاوى» (7/ 507-508) -بعد ذكره للمرجئة-:
«إن ((السلف والأئمة)) اشتد إنكارهم على هؤلاء وتبديعهم وتغليظ القول فيهم ؛ ((ولم أعلم أحدا منهم نطق بتكفيرهم))؛ بل هم ((متفقون)) على أنهم ((لا يكفرون في ذلك))؛ وقد نص أحمد وغيره من الأئمة: على عدم تكفير هؤلاء المرجئة. ومن نقل عن أحمد أو غيره من الأئمة تكفيرا لهؤلاء؛ أو جعل هؤلاء من أهل البدع المتنازع في تكفيرهم؛ (((فقد غلط غلطا عظيما)))؛ والمحفوظ عن أحمد وأمثاله من الأئمة؛ إنما هو تكفير الجهمية والمشبهة وأمثال هؤلاء ... وأما المرجئة (((فلا يختلف قوله في عدم تكفيرهم)))»اهـ.
الثانية: خطأ من يستدل بكلامه -إن صحَّ- على المأمون:
فالمجد يقول: «فمن كان عالماً في شئ من هذه البدع...»، والمأمون لم يكن عالمًا، ولذلك رُوِيَ تكفيرُ أحمد لابن أبي دؤاد، واشتهر ذلك عند الحنابلة، ولم يُرْوَ مثل ذلك عن المأمون -على الراجح-؛ ولم يقل به أحد من الحنابلة فيما أعلم؛ بل ولم يشتهر ذلك ألبتة!، ولا أدل على ذلك من قول شيخ الإسلام -وهو من هو استقراءً لمذهب الإمام أحمد- كما في مجموع فتاواه؛ قال (7/ 507-508)؛ قال:
«مع أن أحمد (((لم يكفر أعيان الجهمية)))، ولا ((كل)) من قال إنه جهمي كفره، ولا ((كل)) من وافق الجهمية في بعض بدعهم؛ بل:
1- صلى خلف الجهمية الذين ((دعوا إلى قولهم)) وامتحنوا الناس وعاقبوا من لم يوافقهم بالعقوبات الغليظة ((لم يكفرهم أحمد وأمثاله))؛
2- بل كان يعتقد إيمانهم (((وإمامتهم)))،
3- ويدعو لهم،
4- ويرى الائتمام بهم في الصلوات خلفهم والحج والغزو معهم،
5- و[يرى] المنع من الخروج عليهم (((ما يراه لأمثالهم من الأئمة))).
وينكر ما أحدثوا من القول الباطل الذي هو كفر عظيم (((وإن لم يعلموا))) هم أنه كفر؛ وكان ينكره ويجاهدهم على رده بحسب الإمكان؛ فيجمع بين:
1- طاعة الله ورسوله في إظهار السنة والدين وإنكار بدع الجهمية الملحدين؛
2- وبين رعاية (((حقوق المؤمنين من الأئمة والأمة)))؛ وإن (((كانوا جهالا))) مبتدعين؛ وظلمة فاسقين» انتهى كلامه شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله.
فقد نص شيخ الإسلام أن الأئمة الذين انتحلوا مذهب الجهمية -ودعوا الناس وامتحنوهم- لم يكونوا عالمين؛ وإنما (((كانوا جهالا))) كما هو نَصُّ عبارته؛ فإن سلمنا بصحة كلام المجد؛ فلا نسلم بتنزيله على أئمة الفتنة، وخصوصًا المامون، والله أعلم.

وأما قولك:



> قلتُ!: لوكان له قوة؛ لما اوقفه الا غرز المهند في نحر المرتد!


فـ«لو» -يا أخانا- تفتح عمل الشيطان! -كما تعلم!-. ثم ما أدراك أنه «لو»!! كان كما ذكرتَ؛ لفعل ذلك؟!؛ {هَلْ عِندَكُم مِّنْ عِلْمٍ فَتُخْرِجُوهُ لَنَا...!!...}؟!
ثم إن القوة كانت موجودة؛ فلقد كان الإمام ذا مكانة في قلوب المسلمين؛ حتى إن فقهاء بغداد لم يجرؤا أن يتحركوا حركة دون استشارته؛ فلما نهاهم؛ سكنوا، وامتثلوا. وعلماء المسلمين يومئذ ليسوا كعلماء اليوم!؛ فما أيسر أن يحضوا الناس على الخروج عليه؛ فيجابوا لذلك، ولكنه علم أن هذا خلاف الآثار التي تحرم الخروج على الأئمة مال لم يكفروا (((بأعينهم))) كما ذكر العلماء -كما حققناه في موضوع «سقوط الولاية بالحكم بالقوانين»؛ فلينظر-

وأما قولك عن المأمون بأنه :



> المرتد!!!


فكيف حكمت بردته ؟!!
أهو التقليد! للإمام أحمد -إن صح ما ينسب إليه- ؟!
أم أنكم تحققتم من توفر شروط تكفير المعين في المامون ؟!
فهل كان المأمون متأولاً ؟! أم لم يكن ؟!
فإن كان متأولاً ؛ فكيف يُقَلَّدُ الإمام في شيءٍ أخطأ فيه -على فرض صحة النسبة إليه-؟!؛ فالمعلوم أن أهل السنة لا يكفرون المتأول -وإن كان داعيًا لبدعته- حتى تزال عنه الشبهة؟!
فإن قيل: زالت عنه الشبهة ولم يكن متأولاً؛ فنقول: فأين الدليل (الصحيح) على ذلك؟!
وكيف نصنع بما فهمه علماء المسلمين -كابن تيمية وغيره- من هذه الواقعة؛ من أنه لم يكن كافرًا؟! وأن أحمد لم يكفر ((كل)) الجهمية -كما قال ابن تيمية- وإن كانوا جميعًا من الدعاة إلى بدعهم.
وكيف نصنع بالإجماع المنقول على ذلك؟!!
أجبني بالله عليك!

----------


## أبو شعيب

الأخ (أبو رقية الذهبي) ،

المجد - رحمه الله - لعله أخطأ التعبير وعنى الجهمية بقوله أن الإيمان مجرد الاعتقاد . فجمعاً بين نصوص الأئمة ، نرى أنه لم يكفّر جهلة الجهمية وكفر دعاتهم ورؤوسهم .. فعليه يكون قوله "الاعتقاد" بمعنى "تصديق القلب" أو "معرفة الله" .. كما يقول جهم بن صفوان .

أما مسألة الجهمية وعدم تكفيره لأعيانهم ، فقد ذُكر أن الإمام أحمد كان يصلي وراء أئمة الجهمية ، ثم يُعيد الصلاة .

فلعل ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - لم يصله موقف الإمام أحمد - رحمه الله - منهم في آخر أمره ، وهو ترك الصلاة خلفهم ووجوب إعادتها ، بما يدل على تكفيره لهم .

ذكر أبو داود في مسائله عن الإمام أحمد (ص 43 ) أنه سأله عن حكم صلاة الجمعة أيام كان يصلي الجمع مع الجهمية ، قال : أنا أعيد . متى ما صليت خلف أحد ممن يقول القرآن مخلوق فأعد .

وروى ابن أبي يعلى أن الإمام أحمد سئل عن الصلاة خلف المبتدعة فقال : أما الجهمية فلا ، وأما الرافضة الذين يردون الحديث فلا . طبقات الحنابلة (1/168 ) .

ويقول الإمام البربهاري في كتاب السنة (ص 49 ) : والصلوات الخمس جائزة خلف من صليت ، إلا أن يكون جهمياً ، فإنه معطل ، وإن صليت خلفه فأعد صلاتك .

وقال الإمام البربهاري : وإن كان إمامك يوم الجمعة جهمياً وهو سلطان فصل خلفه وأعد صلاتك . شرح السنة ( ص 49 ) .

فمسألة رؤية الائتمام بهم معارضة صريحة لهذه النصوص . ولعلي آتيك بقول أحد علماء الدعوة النجدية (نسيت اسمه للأسف) يشرح ذلك ويقول إن الإمام أحمد تغيّر موقفه من الجهمية ، فبعدما كان يصلي خلفهم ويدعو لهم ويرى الائتمام بهم ، استقر رأيه على المنع من ذلك ، وتكفير دعاتهم وأئمتهم .


وأما نقلك عن الشيخ عبد اللطيف - من "الدرر السنية" (8/378-388) ، فكلامه فيه نظر .

فمحمد بن نصر الخزاعي ، رحمه الله ، انقلب على الواثق وسعى في خلعه ، لما أحدثه من فتنة خلق القرآن .. وهذا مذكور في البداية والنهاية ، ولعلك تعرف القصة ، فلا حاجة لإيرادها هنا .

فقول الشيخ - رحمه الله - : ( فلا يُعْلَم أنَّ أحدًا منهم نزَعَ يدًا من طاعة ولا رأى الخروج عليهم ) ، فيه نظر .. ويكفي فيه فعل محمد بن نصر ، رحمه الله .

هذا ، والله أعلم

----------


## أبو شعيب

تجد آخر ما استقر عليه موقف الإمام أحمد من الجهمية والائتمام بهم في هذه الصفحة رابطها : http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....443#post121443

فهو أفتى بالمنع مطلقاً ، ووجوب الإعادة لمن فعلها .

----------


## المتأني

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمود الشرقاوي
					

نعم صحيح جزاك الله خيرا بالفعل تمت المناظرة بين الكناني وبشر امام المامون.


ميزان الاعتدال (2/ 639)
 عبد العزيز بن يحيى بن عبد العزيز الكنانى المكى الذى ينسب إليه الحيدة في مناظرته لبشر المريسى، فكان يلقب بالغول لدمامته.
وذكر داود الظاهرى أنه صحب الشافعي مدة.
روى عن ابن عيينة وجماعة يسيرة.
روى عنه أبو العيناء، والحسين بن الفضل البجلى، وأبو بكر يعقوب بن إبراهيم التميمي.
وله تصانيف.
قلت: لم يصح إسناد كتاب / الحيدة إليه، فكأنه وضع عليه.
والله أعلم. 

ميزان الاعتدال (3/ 517)

7395 - محمد بن الحسن بن أزهر الدعاء.
عن عباس الدوري.
اتهمه أبو بكر الخطيب بأنه يضع الحديث.
قلت: هو الذي انفرد برواية كتاب الحيدة.
رواه عنه أبو عمرو بن السماك، ورأيت له حديثا أسناده ثقات سواه، وهو كذب: في فضل عائشة.
ويغلب على ظنى أنه هو الذي وضع كتاب الحيدة، فإنى لاستبعد وقوعها جدا.
قال أبو بكر الخطيب (2): هو أبو بكر القطائعى الاصم الدعاء.
حدث عن قعنب بن المحرر، وعمر بن شبة، والعباس بن يزيد البحراني (3).
روى عنه ابن السماك، ومحمد بن عبدالله بن بخيت (4) الدقاق، وأبو حفص بن شاهين، وأبو حفص الكتاني - قال: وكان غير ثقة.

*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بكم .
هذا الرابط له علاقة بالموضوع : http://majles.alukah.net/t113983/

----------

